# Electric Muscle Car conversion



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

The goal is to start off small and then go way big . The system is going to start with 36v and then go to 144v . But for now I just want to get it running down the street . The car will only need to go 32 miles at max sometimes . It's only 8 miles to work and back . And 35mph to 45mph is the fastest I'll go..... maybe . The parts I'm going to use will be low power and should last for 2 years or at least till I get the motor and controller I want . The 36 v system and motor I have came off a cart used by a salvage yard . When the batterys went out , he sold the parts to me . He used it to push full-size trucks and cars with tools and motors on it too . My boss gave me some newer batterys from one of he's carts . So most of the big money parts is out of the way . My question is a two parter 
1. Does any one here have a direct drive setup , motor to diff to wheels , for a daily or semi daily driver ?
2. Does any one here drive a low voltage electric car from 24v to 48v thats been converted from a production car ?


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I like how you are thinking on how to get things rolling soon and for low cost. I'm on a similar path. I have a 48V car that's awaiting installation of new batteries to go to ~144V.

As you are going low voltage and low speed, I think direct drive is a bad idea. A transmission multiplies torque. At just 36 Volts you'll likely need 1st gear to get up hills, plus for more acceleration to get going. The successful direct drive cars use one huge or two smaller motors, and really stout batteries and controllers that can deliver huge currents. I think it would be hard to gear down the differential enough so your top speed is around 50 mph, plus that'll be a sluggish start compared to a first gear that tops out around 20 mph.

My 48V car is adequate for city work with no hills, but slow up hills. Direct drive (equivalent to leaving it in 4th gear) would be a disaster.

You can see a video of my 48V car taking off here:
http://explodingdinosaurs.com/9electric/2009saltflats/MVI_0308burningsalt.MOV

and read more about it here:
http://ExplodingDinosaurs.com



epyon said:


> The goal is to start off small and then go way big . The system is going to start with 36v and then go to 144v . But for now I just want to get it running down the street . The car will only need to go 32 miles at max sometimes . It's only 8 miles to work and back . And 35mph to 45mph is the fastest I'll go..... maybe . The parts I'm going to use will be low power and should last for 2 years or at least till I get the motor and controller I want . The 36 v system and motor I have came off a cart used by a salvage yard . When the batterys went out , he sold the parts to me . He used it to push full-size trucks and cars with tools and motors on it too . My boss gave me some newer batterys from one of he's carts . So most of the big money parts is out of the way . My question is a two parter
> 1. Does any one here have a direct drive setup , motor to diff to wheels , for a daily or semi daily driver ?
> 2. Does any one here drive a low voltage electric car from 24v to 48v thats been converted from a production car ?


----------



## OMT (May 10, 2010)

i would suggest you not do that in my opinion. i have a small 1999 accent ( 2350lbs) and at 72v 650Amp controller only gave me a top speed of 85-90km/h but took very long to get to top speed, the acceleration was pretty sluggish after 40km/h and wont be "muscle car" performence atall. when i converted it to 144v 600A controller it has a top speed of 140km/h and good acceleration.
the only way at 36-48v you can have good performence is if you have a controller supplying 2000A+ like this guy did: http://www.poormansev.com/index.html

i would suggest you skip the low voltage start, and save up to get a high power controller, or build your own if you are capable.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

My speed dos'nt go above 32mph now just going to work and to store . And traffic is really slow sometimes . I can just drive it for looks for 2 years before laying the hammer down .


----------



## OMT (May 10, 2010)

ohh. i see.

hey if you need a cheap controller i have a 72v 500a, and 2 48v 1000A controllers laying around that ive been trying to get rid of.... 

goodluck with your conversion.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

OMT - check your PMs.

Later,
Keith


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

I has looking at that electric Camero that he drag races and thats about were I'm heading . My hours got cut , so I'm buying parts very slowly . I'm gonna cut as much metal as I can and replace with plastic sheets . The car should be down to 2,000 lbs (I hope ) when it's done .


----------

